# PS2 Eye Toy for Mac OSX webcam



## nemo6639 (Mar 9, 2006)

.,


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 9, 2006)

Well it would certainly involve cutting the connector off and wiring in a USB controller and port, then praying that you did it right.... if you can find a wiring schematic, I'd say go for it.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 9, 2006)

ra3ndy said:
			
		

> Well it would certainly involve cutting the connector off and wiring in a USB controller and port, then praying that you did it right.... if you can find a wiring schematic, I'd say go for it.


Why would he have to cut wires on a _USB_ webcam in order to plug it into a USB-equipped Macintosh?



			
				nemo6699 said:
			
		

> i would like to know if there is a possible way of using my Sony Eyetoy USB camera for my Imac G5 with mac osx.


These guys have USB drivers for many USB webcams, and the page says "in progress" with reference to the EyeToy -- promising, at least:

http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/

These guys also have drivers for many USB webcams, but none for the EyeToy:

http://www.ioxperts.com/devices/supportedvideo.html#usb

So, as of now, it doesn't look like drivers for the EyeToy have been written for OS X yet.


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, my bad.  I totally forgot that the EyeToy was USB.  My brain saw it with a PS2 controller port.

Sad, since I was working at a videogame store when they came out.... I am shamed.


----------



## wiskeynwomen (Apr 10, 2007)

hi i joined so i could let ya know that i just downloaded a program called macam and installed it on my mac mini intel based... and pluged in my eye toy and it worked fine!


----------



## Dino1956 (Feb 25, 2008)

I know this is an old post, but can you use your Eye Toy with IChat Video ? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## icemanjc (Feb 25, 2008)

If you can use it with the computer, then you can use it with iChat.


----------



## Dino1956 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok. Well here's the thing. That's not altogether true.
The computer doesn't recognize it without the Macam driver. 
And even then, It opens in the Macam program but not in IChat or IMovie. 
Then when I downloaded a patch called IChatUSBCam, it works sometimes in IChat with certain people & not with others. It NEVER works with IMovie. Without downloading these programs I get nothing. 
The IChat USBCam is a free 7 day trial. The entire program is $10. to buy. But if it only works with some people, I'm better off just buying a new Webcam that ALWAYS works in IChat & IMovie.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Mar 11, 2008)

The last time I used Macam with the EyeToy it only worked in Yahoo IM. They could see my face but for some reason the mic did not work in Yahoo.


----------

